# Collecting and Sending Fecals for Examination



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Collecting and Sending Fecals*

Collecting feces for a dart frog fecal exam should be fairly simple to accomplish. Follow these steps to get the job done right. 

*1 - Before you begin*
It is recommended that you make pre-arrangement's with the examining veterinarian prior to sending the samples, so that they can be prepared for them when they arrive. Some veterinarians are closed on various days etc. You should also ask the examining Vet if she/he has any specific instructions for their preferred manner of shipping, collecting etc. Establishing a relationship is key. There is usually a nominal fee associated with any qualified examination.
note: If using a local veterinarian they may require to see the animal based on laws in your state.

Another thing that may help you out, especially if your frogs are in quarantine containers, is to change the bedding (sphagnum, paper towels, etc.) 2 or 3 days prior to your ship date. This allows you to collect the freshest feces. Darts in quarantine can have their samples collected and examined individually if housed individually. Transporting an animal overnight to a QT container should allow easy retrieval of fresh fecal matter if obtaining such in their usual quarters has proven to be a challenge. It will also allow you to isolate the animal until the sample returns, facilitating treatment if needed. 


*2 - Supplies*
You will need the following:


Paper towel
Scissors
Ziplock bag
Pen
Hand Sanitizer
Rubber Gloves
Plastic Spoon










Cut approximately a 1" x 1" square of paper towel.










Label your Ziplock bag with what tank they came from and the date. For instance this says, D. Gal (for galactonotus) and 1-12-09 for the date. It is VERY important to label your bags especially if you are sending multiple samples. Keep a record on your end what you sent and when as well. 


*3 - Keep it as sterile as possible.*
Use the hand sanitizer or wash with soap before you begin your collection of feces. Use it before you put on latex gloves and after you take off your latex gloves.









Don latex gloves (Warning: Latex gloves can cause an allergic reaction, if you are allergic to banana, avocado, chestnut, kiwi fruit or passion fruit avoid using latex. There are alternative NON LATEX gloves).









Change gloves, collecting spoon, ziplock bag and remember to hand sanitize in between each tank you are collecting feces from. AVOID CROSS CONTAMINATION. Dispose of gloves and spoon in a proper area away from your frog room or tanks. 

An easy way to try to keep everything clean is to take your gloves off inside out/rolling them off your hand while holding the spoon.


























*4 - Feces*
First you have to recognize what frog excrement looks like. Some are nice semi-firm tiny sausage shaped masses (this is ideal for collection). They can range in color from red to brown to black. Dark brown is most common. Some frogs pass very loose stool that may be watery. Fecal material that is repeatedly misted will obviously begin to soften and run. Fecal material that is runny can be a sign of disease, but may also be normal in some instances. Runny material is more difficult to collect and package.


































It is real easy to find on white paper towels.

*5 - Feces collection*


> "When collecting a sample for testing, you should try to collect about 3 of the freshest looking [_feces_] in each vivarium that you want tested. If the vivarium has one frog or 5 frogs, it doesn’t really mater. Just collect 3-5 fresh looking [_samples_]. Frogs housed together will eventually carry the same parasites [if parasites are present]. If you just mixed a bunch of frogs together from different sources, be certain to test again at a later date – after all the frogs have had enough time to contract the various parasites that they may have been exposed to. It can take up to 2 months for certain parasites to show up in feces, but most appear with 4-6 weeks after exposure.
> 
> To collect the feces, I recommend using a clean plastic spoon or knife. Try to pick the [_sample_] off of a leaf or paper towel or rock or whatever without getting too much of any other debris. Place three or so feces from each tank into a SMALL, AIRTIGHT container. Film canisters work great as do tiny zip-lock type baggies. A small amount (1 inch square) of moist paper towel should be added to the container to keep the feces from drying out." -David M. Frye, DVM:




























Place them on the moist 1" square paper towel. Then place them into Ziplock bag.










*6 - Shipping*
Ship samples ASAP via next-day delivery. 2nd day does work but anything longer than that may be harder to make a diagnosis.

Fold the Ziplock bag in thirds and placed it inside a folded up letter explaining the situation (Your Name, Address, Email, Phone) and what you want done. This will avert any confusion when the Vet staff get the letter or box. 

Various shipping methods are available. Below are sample cardboard envelopes available at the USPS free of charge. Other mail carriers can be used as well. 









Express Mail Next Day Post Office to Addressee









Express Mail Legal Size Envelope



Additional information on fecal and quarantine procedures can be found here.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/33373-sticky-sending-fecals-examination.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...t/26685-asn-quarantine-medical-protocols.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...ning-quite-probably-biggest-mistake-made.html


References:
[ASN quarantine and testing protocols]

Contributers:
Jason Smith (Jason) Main Author
Kyle (kyle1745) 
Shawn Harrington, MD (sports_doc)
David Frye, DVM
Rich Frye

If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this guide please send me or a mod a PM.

Last Updated: 1/30/2009


----------

